# More on signals



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have always liked Pennsy's position light signals. While my railway has a definite European style, I decided to build some position light signals anyway. My version is slightly simpler than the Pennsy's This one is the first of two installed so far. The switch, behind the signal, is the entry/exit of a reverse loop. 
.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you make that from Scratch? What are you using for lights?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I did John. I am using 5 mm amber LEDs mounted in LED holders with attached resistors, rated for 12 volt power supply. The disc is a piece of 1/4" plexiglass made with a hole saw and drill press. The pole is a piece of 1/2" CPVC. The arms supporting the disc are 1/8" brass. The whole assembly was then sprayed black, with the exception of the LED holder front section. The center LED is always lit. I am controlling them via LGB switch motors, 17100 track contacts and supplementary switches.


----------

